# Oregon Bill #SB 610



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Passage by the Senate does not automatically make this into law ... This particular Bill still needs to be passed by the House. 

Quotes from article in StatesmanJournal.com
Written by Queenie Wong
April 29, 2013

Senate passes bill to to define service animal for disabled

_“Because there is no definition of service animal, people were taking all sorts of critters to restaurants and into stores and saying it was a service animal,” Kruse said. ...

In Oregon, service animals allowed in public places aren’t limited to a particular species._

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/art...te-passes-bill-define-service-animal-disabled



*Why do states pass a bill when there is already a Federal Law stating the same thing?*

On the whole if State Statutes mirror Federal Laws it simplifies the matter for anyone involved on various levels on the topic. 

In this case one reason is that the ADA is a Civil Law and as such local law enforcement do not have power to become involved. Now if a State Statute is broken than the the local PD can be called in. 


From the Summary of SB 610
Ordered by the Senate April 24
Including Senate Amendments dated April 24

Quote:
_Modifies [types of conditions qualifying as disability and types of animals qualifying as] definitions pertaining to assistance animals for purposes of accessing places of public accommodation and places of access to state government services, programs or activities and for purposes of cause
of action for harm to assistance animal. Requires places of public accommodation or of access to state government services, programs or activities to make reasonable modification of policies, practices and procedures as necessary to accommodate presence of assistance animal or assistance animal trainee._

http://www.leg.state.or.us/13reg/measpdf/sb0600.dir/sb0610.a.pdf


This bill *does not* in of itself limit Assistance Animals to dogs only ("a dog or other animal") but does leave the door open for that decision ("designated by administrative rule"). 

Quote:
SECTION 2. As used in this section and section 3 of this 2013 Act:
(1) “Assistance animal” means a dog or other animal designated by administrative rule that has been individually trained to perform tasks for the benefit of an individual.

Rules are in most cases easier to change than a Law. Further research will need to be done into their definition of the term "administrative rule".


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

This Bill addresses the issue recognizing dogs in training in the State of Oregon. It also doesn't limit trainers to professional individuals or organizations - thereby leaving training open to Owner Trainers. 

SECTION 2. As used in this section and section 3 of this 2013 Act:
... 
(2) “Assistance animal trainee” means an animal that is undergoing a course of development and training to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual that directly relate to the disability of the individual.
(3) “Assistance animal trainer” means an individual exercising care, custody and control over an assistance animal trainee during a course of training designed to develop the trainee into an assistance animal.


----------

